# How to save a web page using javascript/AJAX in html



## nutch (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,


I am able to open a new web page in new window after i click on a button which is on html page...Now i want to save this web page which is opened in new window automatically using AJAX/javascript...

So what should i do??

Please help..

AWAITING FOR REPLY.....


Thank you so much for your help....


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you mean by "save?"

Where exactly are you wanting to save the website? To a local hard drive, or are you saving changes made to a remote copy on a server somewhere?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

If you want to save a web page, the major browsers have a "save this page" function or something similar.


----------

